# Gothic III Steuerung!



## Natschlaus (27. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich hab gelesen das die Gothic 3 Steuerung viel mehr auf Maus ausgerichtet ist. Heißt das, dass die Steuerung so wie bei z.B. World Of Warcraft wird? Ich finde so eine alte Gothic 2 Steuerung viel besser. Was meint ihr?
waKKa


----------



## bsekranker (27. Mai 2005)

[url=http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=374720&page=3 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG-Vorschau[/url]]Gefeilt haben die Essener auch an der Steuerung. Das Tastatursystem der ersten Teile, konsequent auf konsolentypische Bedienungsmuster mittels weniger Tasten ausgerichtet, gehörte zu den gewöhnungsbedürftigen und von den Spielern kritisierten Elementen. "Bei Gothic 1 hatten wir versucht, eine simple Tastatursteuerung im Stile von Konsolenspielen umzusetzen", meint Björn Pankratz. "Einige Spieler kamen damit nicht schnell genug klar. Wir werden jetzt eine reine Maussteuerung implementieren und uns an dem orientieren, was bei 3D-Rollenspielen üblich ist." Mit der neuen, kontextbezogenen Maussteuerung wird mit einem Linksklick die momentan offensichtlichste Aktion wie zum Beispiel das Angreifen eines Gegners ausgeführt, während mit einem Rechtsklick ein Pop-up-Menü erscheint, das weitere Interaktionsmöglichkeiten öffnet. "So kann ich auf simple Art einen Gegenstand, den ich in meinem Inventar bei mir trage, und einen weiteren Gegenstand kombinieren", erklärt Björn Pankratz. "Beispielsweise kann man einen Amboss mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken, um dann den passenden Gegenstand - in diesem Fall einen Schmiedehammer - darauf anzuwenden. Mit der primären Funktionalität, die auf der linken Maustaste liegt, löst man dagegen die nächstliegende Aktion aus. Eine Fackel an der Wand kann also mit einem einfachen Linksklick entzündet werden. Mit einem Rechtsklick erhält man zusätzlich die Option, diese Fackel mitzunehmen."


----------



## GreenSoda (27. Mai 2005)

"Wir werden eine reine Maussteuerung implementieren"...naja    find ich jetzt nicht soo umwerfend -aber solange man noch die Wahl hat die Tastatur auch weiterhin zu nutzen ist mir das eigentlich egal.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (27. Mai 2005)

GreenSoda am 27.05.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir werden eine reine Maussteuerung implementieren"...naja    find ich jetzt nicht soo umwerfend -aber solange man noch die Wahl hat die Tastatur auch weiterhin zu nutzen ist mir das eigentlich egal.



Jo, ich fand die Steuerung von Gothic II eigentlich sehr gut. Lediglich das Menü hat mich gestört. Das war nach einer Zeit recht chaotisch.


----------



## supatollomann (27. Mai 2005)

ich mein ich hätt gelesen dass das menü auch überarbeitet wurde...


----------



## Homerclon (28. Mai 2005)

supatollomann am 27.05.2005 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mein ich hätt gelesen dass das menü auch überarbeitet wurde...


Warum sollte man das Menu überarbeiten? Das sieht bei (fast) jedem Spiel so aus.
Was überarbeitet wurde ist das Inventar.  

Zur Steuerung: Man wird, zum Glück, aber die möglichkeit haben auf die Alte Gothic 1 Steuerung umzustellen.


----------



## Natschlaus (29. Mai 2005)

Homerclon am 28.05.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> supatollomann am 27.05.2005 20:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juhu es gibt wieder Hoffnung!


----------



## KONNAITN (29. Mai 2005)

Wakka am 29.05.2005 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 28.05.2005 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scheinbar bin ich einer der wenigen, der sich mit der Gothic-Steuerung nicht so richtig anfreunden konnte. Vor allem am Anfang und bei Kämpfen gegen mehrere Feinde kam ich immer wieder ins Schwitzen. 
Also sich wenn Piranha Bytes eine ordentliche Alternative ausdenkt bin ich der letzte der, der alten nachtrauert.


----------



## PrinzPorno (29. Mai 2005)

Die Gothic Steuerung ist richtig gut ( wenn man erstmal drin ist).......

Damals bei der Gothic 1 Demo hatte ich meine Startschwierigkeiten.......

Ne Maussteurerung  die weniger  "Taten" erfordert finde ich nicht so pralle.....


----------



## Monstermic (29. Mai 2005)

PrinzPorno am 29.05.2005 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gothic Steuerung ist richtig gut ( wenn man erstmal drin ist).......
> 
> Damals bei der Gothic 1 Demo hatte ich meine Startschwierigkeiten.......
> 
> Ne Maussteurerung  die weniger  "Taten" erfordert finde ich nicht so pralle.....



Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht was an der "reinen" Maussteuerung in Gothic 3 neu sein soll.   
Die gabs doch genauso in Gothic 2 schon. Da war die (umständliche) Gothic 1 Steuerung auch nur die Alternative oder nicht ?  :-o 

Neu in G3 sind  höchstens das vereinfachte Inventar und neue funktionen für die rechte Maustaste.


----------



## Gajeza (29. Mai 2005)

Monstermic am 29.05.2005 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> PrinzPorno am 29.05.2005 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf letzten Satz bezogen:
So würde es mir auch taugen.


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (29. Mai 2005)

Gajeza am 29.05.2005 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Monstermic am 29.05.2005 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten im Kampf als nur links-rechts und vorwärts schlagen und blocken wären schon ganz nett, ob das nun im alten System oder mit neuer Maussteuerung ist, ist mir eigentlich egal, solange es funktioniert (ohne sich Knoten in die Finger zu spielen). 

Hab G2 aber auch mit der alten Steuerung gespielt, da es für mich als G1 Veteran ainfacher war. 

Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die Maussteuerung in G1 eigentlich eine Notlösung, da kurz vor Veröffentlichung  noch eingefügt, wär mal was vernünftiges gefragt. 

Hat ja auch in anderen Spielen (mit Schwertkampf funktioniert) siehe Jedi Knight 2+3, Heavy Metal FAKK

Gruss 

Harry


----------



## PapaRapa (30. Mai 2005)

wenn ich mal meinen mehr oder weniger qualifizierten Kommentar 
dazu abgeben darf:

Alle die sich an die simple Steuerung nicht gewöhnen konnten, und sich beim
Entwickler darüber ausheulen, das "die doofe Steuerung ja soooo schwer ist", sind jawohl meiner Meinung nach auch zu intellektuell nicht in der Lage, dieses Spiel mit seinem kompletten Umfang zu zocken! Dann können sies auch sein lassen oder es wenigstens für sich behalten! 

Ich bin Gothic Fan seit der ersten Stunde, und die Steuerung war immer 
sehr gut zu mir und gehört eigentlich mit zu dem Spiel!


----------



## KONNAITN (30. Mai 2005)

PapaRapa am 30.05.2005 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mal meinen mehr oder weniger qualifizierten Kommentar
> dazu abgeben darf:
> 
> Alle die sich an die simple Steuerung nicht gewöhnen konnten, und sich beim
> Entwickler darüber ausheulen, das "die doofe Steuerung ja soooo schwer ist", sind jawohl meiner Meinung nach auch zu intellektuell nicht in der Lage, dieses Spiel mit seinem kompletten Umfang zu zocken! Dann können sies auch sein lassen oder es wenigstens für sich behalten!


Aha. Wenn man die Steuerung nicht so berauschend findet, ist man also zu blöd für dieses Spiel (na so intellektuell herrausfordernd ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht *lol*) und sollte das am besten auch noch für sich behalten. In einem Thread zur Gothic-Steuerung. Bravo!


----------



## OG187Loc (30. Mai 2005)

Ich hoffe nur das die steuerung nicht so wird wie bei KOTOR.Obwohl ich es mir bei Gothic 3 nicht vorstellen kann.Bei Gothic 3 sollte man eigentlich nichts ausser die Story austauschen.


----------



## Dumbi (30. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass man im fertigen Spiel zwischen einer Maussteuerung und der alten Gothic-II-Steuerung wählen kann.


----------



## jakow (1. Juni 2005)

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so wird, wie es sich anhören kann. Ich fand nämlich an Gothic auch perfekt, dass man sich eben nicht durch dutzende von Menüs kämpfen musste, statt mit Monstern. Das störte mich bei anderen Rollenspielen immer sehr und die meisten davon habe ich dann auch nicht lange gespielt. Gothic steht aber für ein anders Spielprinzip und so sollte es auch sei: Einfachste Steuerung mit ein paar wenigen Tastendrücken. Immerhin wollen wir das Spiel ja auch stundenlang spielen und dafür kann man sich diese schon einmal merken oder?


----------



## zeugs8472 (1. Juni 2005)

Also ich hatte weder in g1 noch in g2 mit der steurerung probleme. Nur wenn man lange g1 gezockt hat und dann g2(oder umgedreht) ist die umstellung etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Aragorn152 (3. Juni 2005)

Wakka am 27.05.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab gelesen das die Gothic 3 Steuerung viel mehr auf Maus ausgerichtet ist. Heißt das, dass die Steuerung so wie bei z.B. World Of Warcraft wird? Ich finde so eine alte Gothic 2 Steuerung viel besser. Was meint ihr?
> waKKa



Eigentlich kann ich gar nicht verstehen das es vieles an Kritik an der "alten" Steuerung von Gothic II gab.
Ich persönlich fand die Steuerung innovativ und wirklich gut. Hatte nie Probleme.

Es ist schon etwas länger her wo ich Gothic II gespielt hatte, aber erinnere ich mich nicht sogar das 2 Typen von Steuerung angeboten wurde?
Einmal die aus Gothic I und dann die neue aus Gothic II?

Solange es bei der neuen Steuerung von Gothic III es mit dem Spielen hinhaut sollen sie halt ne Maussteuerung implementieren


----------



## HanFred (3. Juni 2005)

Aragorn152 am 03.06.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wakka am 27.05.2005 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also wenn ich richtig aufgepasst habe und mich richtig erinnere gab es für Gothic einerseite eine *reine* tastatursteuerung (wie sie auch in der ersten demo war), alternativ konnte man zusätzlich die maus benutzen. reine klickfights waren somit nicht möglich.
für Gothic II gab's dann die zweite variante der Gothic-steuerung (jedenfalls fast dieselbe) als alternative zur noch neueren steuerung, wo man sich noch mehr auf die maus konzentriert hat, und welche mir wiederum ganz und gar nicht gefallen hat, weil damit das wilde geklicke losging, das ich so verabscheue in vielen RPGs.
ich hoffe auch, dass ich wieder so kämpfen kann wie bisher. ich hasse es, in  RPGs menus zu benutzen, wenn's um aktionen geht, die sollten sich IMO auf inventar und dialoge beschränken.


----------

